# Boot brand preference.



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I have ridden in Flow, Vans, 32, Burton and Salomon boots over the course of the past 15 or so years.

I've had issues with most of the boots I've worn, especially with my most recent Salomon boots whose internal lacing guides gave me instant pressure points as soon as I tightened up my bindings.

The 32s I had were poorly built, the Burtons absorbed water like a sponge and the Flow boots, although comfortable, crumbled pretty quickly.

I'm still waiting to find the 'perfect' boot (if there is such a thing) but the closest I got was in a pair of Vans. 

Now, please bear in mind I know tech has moved on, and that everyone has difference experiences, but that's why I'm interested in people's preference.

I'm looking to buy new boots, and I know the best boots are the ones that fit, but where I'm located, its quite a distance to get to a shop to try some on. Therefore, if I have a list of brands that I should try out, then I can aim for a shop that carries them.

FYI, I'm considering Nike, Nitro, Ride, Northwave and DC.

So, if you could recommend one brand to another person, what would it be? Feel free to expand on why you recommend this brand, and others that you wouldn't recommend for whatever reason.


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I can only post 10 items in a poll, if anyone would like to recommend another manufacturer (such as Vans, Rome etc) please go ahead and post


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I've tried a bunch and Northwaves seem to fit my hoof the best. I'm using Decade SLs and I love them. Comfy as hell, no pressure points, durable, great lacing setup and awesome support.


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

What I find interesting about Northwave is that they have been around for what seems like forever, but they don't seem particularly revered... more Euro-centric perhaps?

Anyway, yeah I was looking at the Decade SLs as an option, so long as they aren't crazy stiff.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just try on what your shop has to offer and get the best fitting ones that have the specs you want. I will warn that DC runs hot and cold year to year. A lot of times they are fine other years some models just blow about after minimal use. They are good about warranty stuff but it means you are without your boots for a few weeks. Fyi.

So try 'em all. If the retailer wants your money they'll be happy to help ya.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've found Vans have amazing quality. They had been my go to for years. I actually still have a pair of Andreas Wiig's and BFB's that are over 3 season's old that still look next to new. 

My Deeluxe are up there as well. Solid build quality. I don't see these breaking down any time soon. 

Recent dissapointments have been my Celsius and DC's. Both didn't make it a full season. I still have my Celsius as a strict backyard/jib boot because they've gotten so mushy.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I've found Vans have amazing quality. They had been my go to for years. I actually still have a pair of Andreas Wiig's and BFB's that are over 3 season's old that still look next to new.
> 
> My Deeluxe are up there as well. Solid build quality. I don't see these breaking down any time soon.
> 
> Recent dissapointments have been my Celsius and DC's. Both didn't make it a full season. I still have my Celsius as a strict backyard/jib boot because they've gotten so mushy.


Shame about the Celcius, I was thinking of picking up the Cirrus Trads.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I found Salomon boots to be perfect for me. Great build quality and very comfortable, although they are a better fit for narrower feet, which I have.

However, I got fed up with their speed lacing system. Could never get the boots as tight as I like, and I found the laces would slip after some use.

Switched to 2012 DC Status last year.Very happy with the double boa system, and the boots have held up well so far (about 30 days riding). When these wear out, I'll probably get the same ones (now called Travis Rices) which look to be much improved over the ones I have currently.

I would go consider going back to Salomons if they used double boa though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thread fail

poll fail

:thumbsdown:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

100 or so days on my current Burton Driver X. Still look and feel excellent. No issues with them at all... Can't speak for other brands as the last non-Burton boots I bought were in the late 90's.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Shame about the Celcius, I was thinking of picking up the Cirrus Trads.


They're pretty decent out of the box, but they break down fairly quickly. They hit their sweet spot around 15-30 days but as time wears on they turn to mush. I was really stoked on them for awhile too but long term they just didn't hold up. 

I was told they are fabricated in the same factory as Nike boots, which have a similar reputation. I'm surprised Nike is getting so many votes in this poll because I've never really heard any good things about them.


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

It's quite interesting hearing peoples feedback... Obviously everyone's gonna have different experiences, I wish I could have expanded the poll to cover all manufacturers but there is a limit of 10 in a poll. There's no doubt that if a boot feels good then you should probably go with it, but if a particular boot / brand is prone to turning to mush, then that's something worth knowing about. It feels like this kind of data is hard to come by. General satisfaction and recommendation is what I was aiming for with the poll.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i vote k2. also haven't had a bad experience with 32s. would recommend either brand


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

no thirtytwo?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

RightCoastShred said:


> no thirtytwo?


Yeah! 32 should have been one of the first picks


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I have K2 Maysis. I have a narrow heel and had to put in J bars.
First day I overtightened the boa inner liner and had numbness for about a week, won't do that again.

Previous boots were Airwalk Freeride, and they lasted forever. I was bummed when they finally started delaminating.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

mmmfreegoo said:


> It's quite interesting hearing peoples feedback... Obviously everyone's gonna have different experiences, I wish I could have expanded the poll to cover all manufacturers but there is a limit of 10 in a poll. There's no doubt that if a boot feels good then you should probably go with it, but if a particular boot / brand is prone to turning to mush, then that's something worth knowing about. It feels like this kind of data is hard to come by. General satisfaction and recommendation is what I was aiming for with the poll.


Yeah I agree. Too many threads on boots are ended with "go with what fits best". Yeah, get that but would like more info on what brands have best quality, new features etc.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Money or cost is the other big factor in all of this. You kind of get what you pay for with boots. If you can afford $300+ for boots then you can get access to a Burton Ion or Nike Kaiju and that's going to influence your frame of reference.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Money or cost is the other big factor in all of this. You kind of get what you pay for with boots. If you can afford $300+ for boots then you can get access to a Burton Ion or Nike Kaiju and that's going to influence your frame of reference.


I think binding compatibility is a big factor too. Often sticking with the same company for binding and boots can save a lot of ball ache trying to get the right fit boot to binding. I like Burton bindings but sizing can be a pain in the ass so I find sticking to their boots too makes it easier. The fact their boots fit and work well for me, is of course the primary criteria in my decision but equally important is their seamless fit with burton's bindings.

This year I'm running a pair of Ride Capos on a second board and will likely look to checking out Ride's boots first before exploring other options...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> I think binding compatibility is a big factor too. Often sticking with the same company for binding and boots can save a lot of ball ache trying to get the right fit boot to binding. I like Burton bindings but sizing can be a pain in the ass so I find sticking to their boots too makes it easier. The fact their boots fit and work well for me, is of course the primary criteria in my decision but equally important is their seamless fit with burton's bindings.
> 
> This year I'm running a pair of Ride Capos on a second board and will likely look to checking out Ride's boots first before exploring other options...


The folks at Union aren't gonna like your opinion!


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

*Salomon's*

I actually don't like Salomon's lacing system to be honest but I've never been able to find a boot that fits as good as the Dialogue. Feet are weird :dizzy:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

It is true about boot and binding compatibility. Last year was the first year I could actually ride a full Burton ICS setup. Aftermath, Ions, Genesis. And the gear did work really well together. But I switched back to my Nike Kaiju halfway through the season and the eyelets on the Nike Boots completely chewed up my Burton binding straps. Thankfully there is Rider Services


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had the best luck with Northwaves, Ive had 2 pair in the past and both lasted like 3 or 4 seasons before I felt like they needed to be replaced. 
I had some 32's but they killed my feet after a few runs despite feeling good in the store and wearing them around the house.
This year I got some DC's and I'm hoping they are gonna be good.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's already been said, but I'll reiterate: The best boot is the one that fits you best, which means you need to go try them on. In recent years I've bought various ones like the 686 x NB 580, Burton Ion, Burton Imperial, K2 T1 DB, DC Status, and Salomon F boots, so really there is no 1 brand that is the best, and keep in mind they can change from year to year as well.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

That's true but fit is "table stakes". No brainer that you wouldn't buy a boot that didn't fit well. The question then becomes finding a boot that fits well and gives you the best quality, durability and functionality for the amount you want to spend. That's the whole point of the thread here. What brands rank high on quality, durability and functionality. Take fit right out of the question. We all know you shouldn't buy anything that makes your feet squeal...

For me Burton fits well, is good quality for the money AND is the best boot for burton bindings.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

And what I'm saying is you won't know until you've tried them all, and even then their molds, materials, design, etc... can change year to year even with the same model. You find the right models in each company's line for your application, and try as many of those as you can. Fit involves a hell of a lot more than just a boot that "doesn't hurt" or is "comfortable" in the store. Brand to me is irrelevant when I buy boots. This season I'm leaning towards a 32 boot.


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry that I can't edit Nitro / Flow out of the poll and replace them with Vans / 32.. it was difficult to figure out who to include.

Someone alluded to some brands boots being made in the same factory. I imagine this would be the case for brands that fall under one 'umbrella' brand. I may be wrong with this, but I thought that K2 owned Ride.


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's already been said, but I'll reiterate: The best boot is the one that fits you best, which means you need to go try them on. In recent years I've bought various ones like the 686 x NB 580, Burton Ion, Burton Imperial, K2 T1 DB, DC Status, and Salomon F boots, so really there is no 1 brand that is the best, and keep in mind they can change from year to year as well.


How were the 686 x NB boots? They are quite prevalent where I live in terms of availability.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mmmfreegoo said:


> Sorry that I can't edit Nitro / Flow out of the poll and replace them with Vans / 32.. it was difficult to figure out who to include.


FWIW, my fiancee has Nitros and likes them. She had mid-range Burtons but they didn't fit her right. Tried on a million boots in the shop and ended up with lower end Nitros and loves them (except for the weird speed lace system)...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's already been said, but I'll reiterate: The best boot is the one that fits you best


That seems like solid advice but In my personal experience I had boots that fit well but for some reason the act of snowboarding made them hurt my feet to the point of 3 runs and I was done for the day.
Just saying you can't go on that alone.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

So I'm in the store and...

Brand x boot - "fits well"

Brand y boot - "fits well"

Brand z boot - "fits well"

However...turns out that...

Brand x boot turns to mush after 10 days riding.

Brand y boot's cool speed lacing tech is actually a pain in the ass once you start using them week in week out.

Brand z boot is still holding up after 3 seasons, the tech works and the compatibility with bindings is seamless.

Now let's try and figure out what "Brand z" actually is...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> So I'm in the store and...
> 
> Brand x boot - "fits well"
> 
> ...


Then I'd say you're luckier than 99% of the riders out there. The perfect fitting boot will be supportive, have NO heel lift, have just the right room for your toes, etc. I'd say that very few people ever find the perfect fitting boot, so finding the one that "fits well" means the one that fits better than the rest. Usually for me there is a standout boot that just fits better.

That said, I agree that certain brands stand the test of time better. I'm not sure your brand z and my brand z are the same. But I've got about 100 days on mine, the lacing system works just right, and they are still nice and stiff.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know what brand z is either! I'd like more knowledge on durability, quality, functionality to help me find it other than the usual just go with what fits best. That was the point I was trying to make. My example was hypothetical...I think we all need more info on boot manufacturers that goes beyond the usual "just get whatever feels good".

If I followed that advice I'd be in Nikes but would have to replace every season cos the quality just isn't there...


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

freshy said:


> That seems like solid advice but In my personal experience I had boots that fit well but for some reason the act of snowboarding made them hurt my feet to the point of 3 runs and I was done for the day.
> Just saying you can't go on that alone.


Well, then they didn't fit, did they?


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Well, then they didn't fit, did they?


It's kinda open to interpretation I think.

They 'fit' and felt comfortable when worn _instore._
They 'fit' and felt comfortable when worn out _on the mountain_

I agree that the actual _act_ of riding cannot be reproduced instore, sometimes problems don't present themselves until you are out riding.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Well, then they didn't fit, did they?


No they fit. But did something to my arches once I rode them. Could have been pressure points from the straps or something else from the movement of riding, hard to say for sure. But definitely did not indicate any sort of future problem before I actually took them out to the hill.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

I would recommend Vans, but since you've already had a pair, I won't be much help


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I find the pressure points largely arise from a poorly designed liner / liner lacing system. 

Any kind of plastic lace guide which isn't low profile and protrudes out is going to get pressed onto a soft liner when the outer boot is tightened. Even more pressure will then be applied onto those areas once the strap of a binding is tightened.

Finally, without some kind of Velcro guide, the tongue of the liner can slip to the side, creating new pressure points.

These were my serious issues with the Salamons. I'd definitely give Vans another try.


----------



## mmmfreegoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Liner tech therefore is quite important to me, however, it does seem as though the best liner tech is limited to the top end and stiffest boots. It'd be nice to see the top end liners on a softer flex boot, but I rarely see it.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I would suggest that if you have a pair of boots, no matter how old & tired, and you are about to ride in your brand new, latest and greatest, you take those tired puppies to the hill with you in case your newbies do not work out. Not worth the pain or the loss of a day on the hill because your feet get ambushed by your new boots. :dunno:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Oldman said:


> I would suggest that if you have a pair of boots, no matter how old & tired, and you are about to ride in your brand new, latest and greatest, you take those tired puppies to the hill with you in case your newbies do not work out. Not worth the pain or the loss of a day on the hill because your feet get ambushed by your new boots. :dunno:


+1 Thats what I do. I just got my new Nike vapens in and will be going thru the break in process. They are comfortable right now but after a few hours on the hill I'm almost positive my feet will be in pain, so I will bring old faithfuls with me and swap out before it causes lasting pain. But I'm hoping that won't be necessary. lol


----------



## amakki12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Rome Libertines with the laces not the speed lace system? I wanted the Burton Ambush badly after trying them on, but my local shop didn't have them and I'm into supporting local shops. The guy over there rides for Rome and he said he loves them so I tried them on and they fit amazing and were really comfortable so I bought them. I know Rome is a quality brand.


----------

